# Simpleton's Man-Cave! Suggestions Welcome!



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Nooooottttttt sure if this is the right place to ask, but seeing as a lot of you have built awesome home theaters and I will be starting this endeavor soon, I figured I'd ask for some of your reference material you used when deciding where to properly place your speakers, as well as optimizing them and acoustically treating the room.

I read about 10 pages worth in here, and though all of you have a much larger scale set up than me I was hoping you had some insight.

My girlfriend and I just started to rent a house, have not moved in yet but it has a basement! She is cordially allowing me to "man-cave it." Unfortunately I can't do any permanent mod's to it such as drywall or carpeting, so I am going to create false plywood walls, or something to that effect, then place a few acoustic panels along the walls. I will be taking pictures and starting work on move in day which is July 15th, and then the adventure begins. Of course, I don't have a fancy mic setup with an audio processor which let's me see this neat graphs for decay and falloff, but I do have audessey on my Onkyo TXNR-809.

Anywho, if you guys have ever wanted to try a DIY project, that won't break the bank I may be able to use your ideas and show you the results from Minnesota. Look forward to any responses! :wave:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

For advice on room treatments, post a sketch of your room showing speaker positions and the listening locations on our Home Audio Acoustics forum. You will get expert advice on what to do. Non permanent treatments like bass traps and absorption panels on the sides of the room can make a huge improvement in your system's sound.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

some simple stuff is to run REW and see about some acoustic absorption panels and bass traps. that will help a lot, the rest we'll need a room sketch to see about placement etc. one of your best friends in a cheap SPL meter to help dial in your system as well


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Please post room dimensions. That will help with speaker and seating placement.


----------



## slansing (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I didn't have the time to make measurements, I was more focused on making sure the house would be livable in . I will try to get in before move in day and get some pictures and measurements, then sketch out the top down view, as well as ideas for how I would like to go about construction. Thanks a ton for the suggestions and direction so far. An SPL meter huh, I will have to look into that, I assume REW is some sort of software component that will help in reflection minimizing and trapping?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

slansing said:


> I assume REW is some sort of software component that will help in reflection minimizing and trapping?


It's a free downloadable measuring program hosted on this site.


----------

